# Subclass 189 - ACS Skills Assessment - Software Engineer



## bhaskaravamsee (May 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I just joined to this forum. Currently I'm applying for skills assessment. I'm a software engineer and has almost 8 years of experience. 

I assume that I have to apply to ACS under "261313 Software Engineer" code.

I need some information regarding the same:
1. A sample Employee reference letter. It would be really helpful if you could send your scanned copy.
2. Do I need to submit statuary declaration as well? If so, please send a copy of this as well.

You can send copies to bhaskaravamsee at yahoo dot com

Thanks in advance

Regards,
Vamsee


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vamsee,

welcome to the forum . As far as sample reference letters go, you can get one from ACS directly. Follow the format as closely as possible (including date of issue, company letter head etc.). In addition, I would recommend to add the *salary* and *work hours per week* - ACS is not interested in that but DIAC is and that way you can re-use the reference letter(s) for your visa application. *Source*: DIAC Booklet 6 - Skilled Migration on page 21 (Points for Overseas Employment). 

You'll only need to submit statutory declarations with the same content signed by a senior work colleague if you cannot obtain a reference letter directly from your former employer (due to company policy etc.). 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## bhaskaravamsee (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Monica.

I'm planning to submit following documents for ACS (with attestation):

1.	Passport (front and back)
2.	Birth certificate
3.	Degree certificate
4.	Transcripts
5.	Individual Marks sheets
6.	Course completion certificate
7.	Employment Reference letter
8.	Experience letter
9.	Copy of the Application Form signed by the applicant
10.	Copy of Email confirmation
11.	Payment of the application fee
12. Salary slips (??)

Im working in the same company for the last 8 years. So I hope these are sufficient. Let me know if I need to add any.

Best Regards,
Vamsee


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vamsee, 

the entire application process is online - what application form are you talking about?

I'd recommend to go through the ACS Document Checklist and to only submit documents that are on the list. ACS reduced the number of documents to streamline the process. There is no need to submit payslips or experience letters. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

*requesting review of profile*

Hi all,

I am indian, but lived and worked abroad for the last 10 years...
i did my UG from Malaysia ( but australian university which is like partner ship with local universities) 
Victoria University, Melbourne : B.Sc Computer science
then Graduate diploma in systems analysis from National University of Singapore (1year)
Work experience 1 year 9 months - PayPal Singapore, Software engineer
then Master of Technology (software engineering) from national University of singapore (1.5yr)
now currently working as IT and business consultant 3 months.
I am wondering if i am eligible to apply for Software engineer for ACS and will get succeed 
Is my experience too less to apply for Subclass 189 visa 

please let me know....


----------



## bhaskaravamsee (May 12, 2013)

Hi,

I need some help in filling EOI:

1. Employment:
I have been employed in my company since August 2005 till date. I have reference letter for the same from my employer for this period. But in the ACS result, they mentioned "*The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relavant to 261313(Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code*"

So, do I have to mention the employment start date as August 2007 or August 2005?

2. Family Details:
What should I mention for the following questions:
a)Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
b)Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

I'm currently married and I would like to first get settled there and then get my spouse to australia.


Seeking for help. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vamsee


----------

